# Pat Parelli on older RFD TV



## palogal

He's a clown, in front of any audience.


----------



## toto

He reminds me of santa claus- a jolly ol boy aint he?  

If i read old threads here about him people talk about how much they liked him-- why did they change their minds?


----------



## palogal

Honestly, he was pretty good, before he got popular and the cult formed. Then he got arrogant and started thinking he was an expert on aspects that he is not. He can't ride....at all, and neither can Linda. He's pretty nifty on the ground though....or he was before he turned into a circus performer.


----------



## toto

You think it takes no skill to ride bareback broncs?


----------



## palogal

No, I didn't say that. He doesn't claim to teach bronc riding.


----------



## toto

What does 'he cant ride' mean? Because he gives light cues?


----------



## palogal

He's just generally sloppy and doesn't follow the guidelines of any specific discipline, which is cool but he claims he knows how to ride properly and he just doesn't. Linda is a train wreck and she thinks she's a dressage rider.


----------



## tinyliny

I have to kind of agree, I don't think Pat rides well in the sense that it isn't according to accepted ideals of good riding. He simply does not have that good of a seat, for a man that spends as much time with horses as he does. However, that doesn't mean he can't ride. There are just ton's of people who don't have a nice-looking seat, who still ride. 

I like Pat's humor and his folksy way of being. His way of describing his methods, with all the acronyms and cheesey little sayings and rhyming things makes me want to gag myself. But, though I've never met him, if I did, I think I'd probably like him. I got royally roasted a year or two back when I said I liked his moustache, that I thought it was kind of "sexy". Man, did I get teased for that!


----------



## toto

^ look what i got, lol. 

those dont look too bad- got some big ol shoulders but he looks like any other big man i ever seen on a horse- harder to look pretty i reckon, lol. 

tinyliny- who dont love a man with a mustache?


----------



## COWCHICK77

I have to agree with tiny and palo, and especially with that first pic of him riding the horse in the two-rein...it may be the angle of the pic or riding down a hill, not sure, but he is riding horribly behind the motion of the horse. And that mule during the cowhorse (cowmule?????) needs to be looking at the cow not staring off at his arm waving/flapping in the breeze. And I know quite a few bareback riders that does not translate to riding a saddle horse. Some can and some can't! I think even at the NFR a few years ago, didn't a bareback rider fall off while doing his victory lap after winning the round?

In another Parelli thread on here someone posted a video which clearly demonstrated that the riding was not all that great. As far as clinicians go there are far better give it the training or riding ability, in my opinion. And I will admit to not being a fan at all anyhow.


----------



## toto

I thought that was a cavisson to keep the horses mouth closed- That aint a bosal- is it? 

Pat is looking at the cow- agree he is riding like a music maestro but i think its because that mule dont neck rein and hes keeping the mule looking at the cow and turning him to it with out making the mule cut in short behind it and loosing the cow.

I do see hes leaning a bit forward on the cutting horse but i dont think its bad posture hes just got a longer torso than hes got arms, lol. 

Not to justify. :hide:


----------



## COWCHICK77

No your right, it came up as a small image on screen. But that's kinda weird- he has the bosalita underneath and it looks like a get down going to the left of him, but it's not tied around the neck(from what I can see) then ran through the bosalita back to him. And he doesn't have a set of reins like he would with a two-rein..... hmmm. Photo shopped?
I also agree that he was too forward on the cutter you have to sit back or you get in their way(or fall off!). 
The mule, I can't tell what he is being ridden in from the picture, it's not clear enough for me. Yes, Pat's looking at the cow and not the mule which is good, but unfortunately the mule is distracted by the "maestro arm" as you put it..LOL


----------



## tinyliny

Like I said, i was roasted for that comment. So, let's just not go there.

Yeah, Pat rides pretty typical . It's the ol' slumped a bit with my legs braced into the stirrups look. Like many guys who have rodeod, he probably has a lot of stiffness in his knees and back.


----------



## NdAppy

COWCHICK77 said:


> No your right, it came up as a small image on screen. But that's kinda weird- he has the bosalita underneath and it looks like a get down going to the left of him, but it's not tied around the neck(from what I can see) then ran through the bosalita back to him. And he doesn't have a set of reins like he would with a two-rein..... hmmm. *Photo shopped?*
> I also agree that he was too forward on the cutter you have to sit back or you get in their way(or fall off!).
> The mule, I can't tell what he is being ridden in from the picture, it's not clear enough for me. Yes, Pat's looking at the cow and not the mule which is good, but unfortunately the mule is distracted by the "maestro arm" as you put it..LOL


Per the bold. It sure looks like it to me, Really crappy job of it too...


----------



## palogal

That was my point. He claims to be able to do things he's not good at. If he would have stayed on the ground, he would have been in his element.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

"Mules represent a greater training challenge than horses. A good horse trainer isn't automatically a good mule trainer. But the reverse is nearly always true: A good mule trainer makes a great horse trainer.
Parelli is a case in point. His skill with horses is due in part to his early work with mules. In 1976, he helped start and was the first president of the American Mule Association, which still exists. In 1981, he stunned everyone at the NCHA Futurity by entering and nearly winning the event on a mule named Thumper. It resulted in not only a boost to his career but a NCHA rule change banning mules from future competitions. When Parelli was invited back the next year to give a demonstration on a mule, he performed the same reining pattern without a bridle."
The photo in question in this thread is in fact Thumper. And I don't know how or why people think she's focused on his arm.... Because what I see is she's clearly not interested in the cow, is not looking at his arm either, but yet is fully listening to his cues


----------



## Nokotaheaven

palogal said:


> That was my point. He claims to be able to do things he's not good at. If he would have stayed on the ground, he would have been in his element.


That's not what a trainer does though. At least not ones that teach people like he does. We do. But it's not to say we ride 'well', we just know how to stay safe in the saddle


----------



## palogal

I admit he's not the train wreck Linda is in the saddle. But he's still not someone I would take lessons or clinics from.


----------



## toto

Nokotaheaven- very cool! I didnt know he had a part in the mule association. 


About his riding- i agree with what tinyliny says-- most big men i seen ride ride that way- i dont think its a posture problem he can help.


palogal-- I can post better pictures- i still dont see why he 'cant ride'? 




















^ looks good- my opinion.


----------



## palogal

Anybody can have a decent moment and take a picture. If you watch ENOUGH of his videos you see how sloppy he is.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Toto I do agree with you.
And palogal, I've seen over 100 videos of him ride, and I've rewatched most of them over a dozen times each. He can ride just fine.


----------



## GamingGrrl

I see its time again for our bi-monthly parelli-bash-athon thread ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto

Palogal- Lol how hard would it be to really take a picture at only a split decent second- like trying to snap a shot of lightning-- thing is big men look different in the saddle than a skinny one would.



COWCHICK77- i figured out our mystery strap in the picture-- its the end of his reins-- wait no its the leather strap on the other side of the saddle. :rofl:


----------



## palogal

toto said:


> Palogal- *Lol how hard would it be to really take a picture at only a split decent second*- like trying to snap a shot of lightning-- thing is big men look different in the saddle than a skinny one would.
> 
> 
> 
> COWCHICK77- i figured out our mystery strap in the picture-- its the end of his reins-- wait no its the leather strap on the other side of the saddle. :rofl:


 
Um he has professional photographers that are hired to make him look good. Those pictures were not just snapped.


----------



## palogal

GamingGrrl said:


> I see its time again for our bi-monthly parelli-bash-athon thread ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its just so easy!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

palogal said:


> Um he has professional photographers that are hired to make him look good. Those pictures were not just snapped.


Actually, I'd beg to differ on the 'not just snapped' part. Yes he has people hired to take photos and videos and such, but every top trainer who teaches people does.... John Lyons, Josh Lyons, Clinton Anderson, a bunch I can't think of the names of, and even ol Buck...
I myself am an aspiring photographer, and I have a knack for taking good photos at the right moments, and I know how hard it is to get a good shot. It's not just 1 2 3 you have a good shot, you have to take a lot to get it. And I find that with a good photo like that it should also be able to tell a story....


----------



## Nokotaheaven

palogal said:


> Its just so easy!


Someone could say that about critiquing you though.
Quoting Thumper: "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say nothin at all"


----------



## NdAppy

palogal said:


> Um he has professional photographers that are hired to make him look good. Those pictures were not just snapped.


Exactly. They are using camera equipment that takes multiple shots per-second. That's how they get the one good millisecond pictures. :lol:


----------



## palogal

NdAppy said:


> Exactly. They are using camera equipment that takes multiple shots per-second. That's how they get the one good millisecond pictures. :lol:


Yes, that's what I meant 

I myself am a master at freeze framing video to get stellar pictures and I am NOT an aspiring photographer.


----------



## kewpalace

Nokotaheaven said:


> "In 1981, he stunned everyone at the NCHA Futurity by entering and nearly winning the event on a mule named Thumper. It resulted in not only a boost to his career but a NCHA rule change banning mules from future competitions. When Parelli was invited back the next year to give a demonstration on a mule, he performed the same reining pattern without a bridle."


Not true - per another website


> Some interested parties on the rec.equestrian newsgroup report:
> 
> *"A call to the NRCHA offices led to the following information from their records:*
> *Pat Parelli competed in the SW Futurity in 1982 and in another event in 1978. In 1982 he entered Doc N Chex in the SBF and also rode King Gary Linx at that event (both are horses). In 1983 (the year in question and as cited on his website), he rode a QH named King's Dynamae in the SBF. From 1974 to 1983 Pat Parelli did not finish in the top 5, 10 or 15 of the Snaffle Bit Futurity of the NRCHA according to published and computerized results per their staff."*
> 
> "Lyn Anderson (NRCHA competitior and Big Hat) says Parelli competing on a mule at the NRCHA Snaffle Bit Futurity is "an urban legend" and totally false. He did compete on a QH in 1983, but was no where near "almost won" placings."
> 
> [when questioned, a Parelli spokes peson stated;]
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to e-mail us! I was unsure of the answer to your question so it was forwarded to Pat and Linda's assistant who ran it by Pat and here is the response:
> 
> 'Hi all,
> 
> I spoke to Pat about this and he directed me to the paragraph in his book where this misinformation may have stemmed from. I will include the quote and I'm hoping that it will be directed where it needs to go so that this can all be cleared up. I will put in caps the specific section that is important to note.
> 
> "One of the interesting things I did around this time was compete in a demonstration event called The Wild Bunch, at the 1978 National Reined Cow Horse Association Snaffle Bit Futurity in Reno, NV. This was a fun class where contestants dressed up as different characters and did wild things. The advertised prize was a million dollars cash. I entered as the Clovis Mule Days Queen - Pat Parelli in drag. RIDING THUMPER, THE MULE, I WON THE CLASS AND ACTUALLY MARKED THE THIRD- HIGHEST SCORE OF THE ENTIRE SHOW, EVEN BETTER THAN THE HORSES IN THE FUTURITY AND OPEN BRIDLE CLASSES. The crowd went nuts. The Wild Bunch WASN'T ONE OF THE NRCHA'S SANCTIONED CLASSES, BUT IT WAS ONE OF THE SNAFFLE BIT fUTURITY SHOW'S FAVORITE SPECTATOR CLASSES AT THE TIME." '


So he did not compete _in_ the SBF, but in a class in the horse show portion of the event, which had nothing to do with changing NRCHA rules. But I'd be interested in any evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

You know... I do not feel like proving anything, simply because I just don't need to. Seems to me this is just another thread for people looking to say something bad about someone. And since I do not see anything bad, I do not agree, but trying to explain things to people who will go to any lenghs to prove they're right in what they say is totally pointless.... Because they will listen to whatever I have to say just as well as I will listen to them....
Need more open mindedness here.... Oh and something else, I've noticed that ALL the Parelli bashing threads are in the 'Trainers' area, not the 'natural horsemanship' area..... I think the natural horsemanship area would be a better fit here


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Btw I do not in the least bit mean that to sound harsh, it's just the way I've come to see that it is


----------



## Saddlebag

Little did I realize what this thread would turn in to when I mentioned Parelli's humor at the smaller venues. I quite enjoyed it and mankind learns better when humor is involved.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Saddlebag said:


> Little did I realize what this thread would turn in to when I mentioned Parelli's humor at the smaller venues. I quite enjoyed it and mankind learns better when humor is involved.


Haha yeah.... And I agree with you, people do learn better when humor is involved.
And yeah, there's just a lot of people against him, pretty hard here to mention his name without someone bashing I find.... :/


----------



## kewpalace

Nokotaheaven said:


> You know... I do not feel like proving anything, simply because I just don't need to. Seems to me this is just another thread for people looking to say something bad about someone.


Me either and I didn't say anything bad about him, just pointed out that statement was not true about him winning the SBF on a mule or that the NRCHA changed any rules prohibiting mules from showing. And I pointed out that Parelli himself actually said what the real story was. What's wrong with that?

I could not care less if anyone likes or uses Parelli or what people think of him. Do what makes sense to and works for you and your horse. But I will point out when a statement is not true and I am not afraid to be and admit to being wrong, if I see any real evidence of that. So, I'm open to hearing it if anyone has it.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

kewpalace said:


> Me either and I didn't say anything bad about him, just pointed out that statement was not true about him winning the SBF on a mule or that the NRCHA changed any rules prohibiting mules from showing. And I pointed out that Parelli himself actually said what the real story was. What's wrong with that?
> 
> I could not care less if anyone likes or uses Parelli or what people think of him. Do what makes sense to and works for you and your horse. But I will point out when a statement is not true and I am not afraid to be and admit to being wrong, if I see any real evidence of that. So, I'm open to hearing it if anyone has it.


Agreed


----------



## toto

Palogal- Because one person thinks its a good frame dont mean it really is- hed have to be a good rider- or are you saying youre a 'bad rider'? :shock:

I dont think hes a 'bad rider'- maybe youve got 'bad eyes'  :lol: or maybe i needed glasses my whole life-- That would explain not being able to see in the dark! :lol:


----------



## AnrewPL

Good or bad rider, trainer, etc. and so forth, really doesn’t matter much, he must be doing something right, after all he's the one that can swim about in $100 dollar bills in his Olympic sized swimming pool filled to overflowing with cash and laugh at the rest of us.


----------



## COWCHICK77

kewpalace said:


> Not true - per another website
> 
> 
> So he did not compete _in_ the SBF, but in a class in the horse show portion of the event, which had nothing to do with changing NRCHA rules. But I'd be interested in any evidence to the contrary.


 
Thank you!
Someone wrote a book, I think it is called the "Evolution Of Horsemanship" and this is where this rumor/myth of PP riding a mule in a futurity and winning came from or at least spread it. I have read/heard either the NRCHA and the NRHA:?.
Not true.

Yes, PP was big into mules, but no winning of an actual futurity in either the NRHA or NRCHA needed cause to change the rules.


----------



## 6gun Kid

No matter what else you can say about Ol' Pat, he certainly is polarizing! ANd that lip ferret he sports, psssh that aint a 'stache!


----------



## palogal

He is the Roofies of Horse Training. Parelli koolaid is dangerous stuff. Makes those who drink it spend way too much money on stupid crap.


----------



## palogal

6gun Kid said:


> No matter what else you can say about Ol' Pat, he certainly is polarizing! ANd that lip ferret he sports, psssh that aint a 'stache!


 
Not everyone has your schmexy mustache


----------



## toto

palogal said:


> He is the Roofies of Horse Training. Parelli koolaid is dangerous stuff. Makes those who drink it spend way too much money on stupid crap.


buying his brand of stuff aint safe? 

koolaid is the best! Oh yeahhhh!! :thumbsup: 

You cant call something 'stupid' because you dont like it- i kinda want to know why you think its 'stupid'? Because you dont understand it or because you tried it and got bad results from it?


By the way- hes got the best cookie duster around!  reminds me of an ol cowboy i met in CO, lol. Maybe it was pat? :shock:


----------



## palogal

It's stupid because it's stupid. Period. I do very much understand PNH and it's ridiculous. He's not as much of a moron as his wife, but nonetheless he's a clown.


----------

